# Thinking of buying a 280zx



## L. Williams (Dec 21, 2004)

I am seriously considering buying a 280zx. I live in Southern Cali and I was wondering if anyone has any info for me.

Like what to look for when test driving, what year to consider, blah blah..

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

L. Williams said:


> I am seriously considering buying a 280zx. I live in Southern Cali and I was wondering if anyone has any info for me.
> 
> Like what to look for when test driving, what year to consider, blah blah..
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.


Well I don't know about SC, but I can tell you a little about the years however. 79-81 are the same 82-83 are the same. Yes a lot of the parts will switch from those years, but there are some changes to the engines. Also the the computers, and manufactures of the parts.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Obviously check the whole car for rust, and check all the suspension as well. 
One thing I have noticed is the rear wheel camber and toe can be out a fair bit (have had this problem in both of my 280ZXs) this can be easily fixed with a rear camber kit.

Apart from this, if you test drive it, watch the engine temp, and it car be a problem but then they are a fine car to own and drive.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hey minagera...........is the L28 the motor code for your car?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You might have some problems getting it back into emission code. But isn't there a law on how old the car has to be before it doesn't apply to them?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> You might have some problems getting it back into emission code. But isn't there a law on how old the car has to be before it doesn't apply to them?


 25 years.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> 25 years.


I believe it's 20 years in California.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> I believe it's 20 years in California.


 I'd have to look that up. Federal limit for emissions and crashworthiness is 25 years. It was being discussed in the Skyline section.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I'd have to look that up. Federal limit for emissions and crashworthiness is 25 years. It was being discussed in the Skyline section.


Actually it's 30yrs. old to be smog exempt.

From the DMV web site,

_How old does a vehicle have to be to qualify for a smog exemption?_

_Vehicles with a year model 30 years old or older are exempt from the smog certification requirements. 

Example: The calendar year is 2004- 29 = 1975 exempt year model

The current calendar year minus 29 equals the year model exempt from smog certification.

Vehicles exempt from smog certification are listed above.

Note: Starting April 1, 2005, the smog exemption for vehicles 30 model years old or older will end. After that date all 1975 and older vehicles will be exempt from smog certification requirements._

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/vr/smogfaq.htm


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Actually it's 30yrs. old to be smog exempt.
> 
> From the DMV web site,
> 
> ...


 That's California though. What about the rest of the U.S.? California is always the toughest by far on emissions standards. The rest of the country is usually pretty far back of that.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> That's California though. What about the rest of the U.S.? California is always the toughest by far on emissions standards. The rest of the country is usually pretty far back of that.


Isn't the guy wanting to buy the Z from Cali?


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> hey minagera...........is the L28 the motor code for your car?


Yes L28 is the engine code for the carburetted version, L28(e) for the fuel injected variant.


----------



## Sac81ZX (Nov 16, 2004)

*CA 30 year exemption-*

As of April 2005 that 30 year rolling exemption for smog will end in California
and will be stuck at 1975 and older indefinitely

Sorry Sponge didn't see your NOTE about the new changes-

Also your car can be thrown back into emissions testing no matter how old it 
is if someone complains about it or you fail a test at an emissions checkpoint
(kind of like a DUI checkpoint).

There are several counties in CA that only require emissions testing when
you sale your vehicle. Many folks use a friend or family members address to
get around the bi-annual testing.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

If you want alot of power and mod-ability, then go with an 81-83 turbo. If you want one as simple as possible (no t-tops, no power steering), you might want to look for a nice '79 as all those were solid topped and there were less gl models (i think). the gl was the one that came with power steering. Don't worry about if it is a 2+2 or not, unless you prefer one or the other. There is really not much performance difference between the two (besides the rear seats and extra length of the 2+2. Anyhow good luck.


----------

